

Show HN: SummerStageLove, my first web app in AngularJS and CoffeeScript - danso
http://www.summerstagelove.com/#/

======
danso
I should've put it in the title, but I only even attempted to learn Angular
and CoffeeScript at the same time because of how awesome the Yeoman build
system is, which made it trivial to test and deploy this app (which is
entirely flat files): <http://yeoman.io/>

